# macerare con



## champagne3

Ciao a tutt*,

Devo dire scusatemi in anticipo. Ecco la frase, e ho due domande:

Amo pensare che macerino con una accorata dolcezza l'ardente desiderio di godere fino all'esaurimento carne viva, tepida, armoniosa.

My attempt to translate: I love to think that they would _macerare_ with a heartfelt sweetness the ardent desire to enjoy, until exhaustion, live, lukewarm, harmonious flesh.

My first question is how to translate macerare con. I know that it means macerate or marinate, but neither of these would be used in English. I don't like stew because it has negative connotations. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Nurture? That seems so far removed in terms of tone and associations.

My second question should probably be posted elsewhere, but it concerns the connotations of "tepida." Lukewarm feelings are not particularly "good" ones, so should "tepida" (and it is in fact spelled this way in my source) just be translated as "warm"?

The difficulty of the passage is the tone, which is frequently ironic. Context: the writer is describing somewhat pedantic, aging men of the bourgeoisie. While he is poking fun at them, he is also sympathetic to them, and I am not skilled enough in Italian to be able to hear the tone in this particular sentence. While he pokes slight fun at their pretensions, he also sees something of himself in them.

Grazie.

JC


----------



## krack113

In this context it seems to me "macerare" is to be intended as "maturare, raggiungere lentamente", so "reach gradually".
About your second question, why not simply "tepid"? Else, "warm" is ok, too.


----------



## champagne3

Grazie! My concern with tepid is that it, too, has negative connotations. But warm works fine.


----------



## Mary49

In my opinion "macerare" in this context can be translated as "to soften". There is a contrast between "heartfelt sweetness" and "ardent desire": the sweetness softens the desire.


----------



## johngiovanni

This is a difficult one.  The first thing that struck in with the sentence was the contrast between "ardente" and "tepida", and I asked myself what in English could be done to an ardent / burning desire which would have some connotations with "macerino con un accorata dolcezza".  The first words that came to mind were "mollify" and "dulcify", but the latter particularly is rather rare and not much used these days.  Then I thought "tenderiz/se".
So far, I have arrived at "temper and sweeten".
(Crossed with Mary - It took so long to write this!)

For "tepida", perhaps the more neutral "warm".

Edit: I like "soften", or "soften and sweeten".


----------



## Tellure

Sinceramente, non capisco quale sia il soggetto di questa frase.  Ma forse ho solo bisogno di un altro caffè.


----------



## King Crimson

Tellure said:


> Sinceramente, non capisco quale sia il soggetto di questa frase



Il soggetto (sottinteso) è "io": (Io) amo pensare che...
La frase, comunque, non è certo di facile lettura, figuriamoci da tradurre.


----------



## Tellure

King Crimson said:


> Il soggetto (sottinteso) è "io": (Io) amo pensare che...
> La frase, comunque, non è certo di facile lettura, figuriamoci da tradurre.


Chiedo scusa, non ho specificato che quello che non capisco è il soggetto della frase subordinata. Il soggetto (sottinteso) della prinipale è "io", naturalmente.


----------



## King Crimson

Tellure said:


> il soggetto della frase subordinata



Bisognerebbe avere la parte di testo che viene prima per rispondere a questa domanda


----------



## Tellure

King Crimson said:


> Bisognerebbe avere la parte di testo che viene prima per rispondere a questa domanda


Appunto!!  Altrimenti, è davvero una frase enigmatica, almeno per me.


----------



## Lorena1970

King Crimson said:


> Bisognerebbe avere la parte di testo che viene prima per rispondere a questa domanda




_*macerino *_secondo me significa (parafrasando)  "*si struggano* con accorata dolcezza nell'ardente desiderio di godere...................."

_*I love to think that - with heartbroken / anguished /disappointed / sorrowful desolate tenderness -they  are consumed with the ardent desire to enjoy, until exhaustion, live, lukewarm, harmonious flesh.*

*accorato = heartbroken *_and sinonyms


----------



## champagne3

Well, when I started the thread, I knew I would have to apologize: the "they" are the bourgeois men referred to in my account of the context.


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> _*macerino *_secondo me significa (parafrasando)  "*si struggano* con accorata dolcezza nell'ardente desiderio di godere...................."
> 
> _*I love to think that - with soft / heartfelt tenderness -they  are consumed with the ardent desire to enjoy, until exhaustion, live, lukewarm, harmonious flesh.*_


Non vedo il nesso con "carne" (flesh) così. Sarò io che stamattina non connetto?


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Non vedo il nesso con "carne" (flesh) così. Sarò io che stamattina non connetto?


?????????????????????????????????????????????

_Si macerino nel desiderio / si struggano nel desiderio
_
Quale nesso con "carne" è necessario???


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????


A quanto pare sono io. Comunque, mi sembra giusto "struggersi".

Edit:
*b.* In usi fig., torturare, angustiare
macerare in Vocabolario - Treccani

Anyway! Take it easy, Lorena!


----------



## dragonseven

Tellure said:


> [Q]uello che non capisco è il soggetto della frase subordinata.


Scusate, ma non mi è chiaro perché non capiate quale sia il soggetto: come "io" è il soggetto della principale, "loro" è quello della secondaria.
Forseché volevate intendere l'oggetto?
Per me, l'oggetto è riflessivo ed implicitamente riferito a «gli animi» o a «i cuori» dei soggetti.
Condivido l'analisi di Lorena1970.


----------



## King Crimson

dragonseven said:


> Scusate, ma non mi è chiaro perché non capiate quale sia il soggetto: come "io" è il soggetto della principale, "loro" è quello della secondaria.
> Forseché volevate intendere l'oggetto?
> Per me, l'oggetto è riflessivo ed implicitamente riferito agli animi o ai cuori del soggetto.
> Condivido l'analisi di Lorena1970.



Magari sbaglio, ma avevo inteso la domanda di Tellure non in senso strettamente grammaticale, ma nel senso che desiderava sapere "chi" erano questi "loro". Questo escludendo altre ipotesi meno probabili, cioè che si trattasse di un soggetto impersonale.
Comunque champagne3 ha chiarito l'arcano (post 12): si tratta di borghesi.


----------



## Lorena1970

Forse ho capito cosa intende Tellure: il termine macerare riferito alla carne trasposto in inglese.....???

Non sono certa sia necessario in quanto "macerare" qui è un termine materiale riferito a emozioni, e secondo me va tradotta l'intensità dell'immagine più che la corrispondenza del contrasto dei termini. Detto ciò le traduzioni letterarie sono un manicomio, e si deve sempre scegliere...
Un'altra possibilità sarebbe, forse

_I love to think that - with *heartbroken / anguished /disappointed / sorrowful desolate* tenderness -*they pulp *the ardent desire to enjoy, until exhaustion, live, lukewarm, harmonious flesh._

La scelta di "pulp"  è un sottile riferimento all'uso che fa Tarantino del termine.


----------



## Tellure

King Crimson said:


> Magari sbaglio, ma avevo inteso la domanda di Tellure non in senso strettamente grammaticale, ma nel senso che desiderava sapere "chi" erano questi "loro". Questo escludendo altre ipotesi meno probabili, cioè che si trattasse di un soggetto impersonale.
> Comunque champagne3 ha chiarito l'arcano (post 12): si tratta di borghesi.



Sì, volevo essere sicura di chi fossero "they", non avendo il testo completo.


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> Forse ho capito cosa intende Tellure: il termine macerare riferito alla carne trasposto in inglese.....???
> 
> Non sono certa sia necessario in quanto "macerare" qui è un termine materiale riferito a emozioni, e secondo me va tradotta l'intensità dell'immagine più che la corrispondenza del contrasto dei termini. Detto ciò le traduzioni letterarie sono un manicomio, e si deve sempre scegliere...
> Un'altra possibilità sarebbe, forse
> 
> _I love to think that - with soft / heartfelt tenderness -*they pulp *the ardent desire to enjoy, until exhaustion, live, lukewarm, harmonious flesh._
> 
> La scelta di "pulp"  è un sottile riferimento all'uso che fa Tarantino del termine.


Sì, in effetti in italiano c'è questo stretto nesso con "carne" che rende il senso molto più forte, intenso, e crudo, in qualche modo. Mi rendo conto, però, che non sia facile trasporre la stessa immagine in un'altra lingua.


----------



## champagne3

Sorry, more on context: the pulp cannot be a reference to Tarantino, as the text is from the 1920s.


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Sì, in effetti in italiano c'è questo stretto nesso con "carne" che rende il significato molto più forte e intenso. Mi rendo conto però che non sia facile trasporre la stessa immagine in un'altra lingua.



Il punto è che da un lato è come dici tu, dall'altro "macerarsi nei pensieri" è un comune modo di dire che non ha nessun nesso con la carne, ma piuttosto col processo di macerazione e consunzione subito da qualsiasi elemento sottoposto a quel trattamento, trasposto all'ambito psicologico.

Quindi io preferisco "consumption" perché in inglese è forte, mentre "pulp" può essere un termine pop che però in questo scritto non vedo molto bene. IMHO


----------



## Mary49

A me sembra che "they pulp" c'entri molto poco, così  come Tarantino. Qui c'è una certa confusione tra "macerare" e "macerarsi" che, secondo me, hanno significati diversi.


----------



## Lorena1970

champagne3 said:


> Sorry, more on context: the pulp cannot be a reference to Tarantino, as the text is from the 1920s.



In fact that's what I have pointed out in psot #22 

I was just trying to respond to Tellure suggestion, but it doesn't work.

This is how I see it

_*I love to think that - with heartbroken / anguished /disappointed / sorrowful /desolate tenderness -they are consumed with the ardent desire to enjoy, until exhaustion, live, lukewarm, harmonious flesh.*_


----------



## johngiovanni

Can we agree that "macerino", however it is translated, is here a transitive verb and that its grammatical object is "l'ardente desiderio..."?


----------



## dragonseven

King Crimson said:


> Magari sbaglio, ma avevo inteso la domanda di Tellure non in senso strettamente grammaticale, ma nel senso che desiderava sapere "chi" erano questi "loro". Questo escludendo altre ipotesi meno probabili, cioè che si trattasse di un soggetto impersonale.
> Comunque champagne3 ha chiarito l'arcano (post 12): si tratta di borghesi.


Beh, però bastava leggere in OP :


champagne3 said:


> Context: the writer is describing somewhat pedantic, aging men of the bourgeoisie.


----------



## Tellure

dragonseven said:


> Beh, però bastava leggere in OP :


Beh, mi sembra una descrizione molto generica. Magari qualche informazione in più su di loro... Ma non volevo aprire una discussione nella discussione.


----------



## Tellure

Mary49 said:


> A me sembra che "they pulp" c'entri molto poco, così  come Tarantino. Qui c'è una certa confusione tra "macerare" e "macerarsi" che, secondo me, hanno significati diversi.


In effetti, io intendevo "macerare" ma in senso figurato, che anche secondo me è diverso da "macerarsi". Tu come lo interpreti? Non invidio sicuramente champagne3...

Edit:


Lorena1970 said:


> In fact that's what I have pointed out in psot #22
> 
> I was just trying to respond to Tellure suggestion, but it doesn't work.


Non ho mai nominato né pensato a Tarantino.


----------



## Mary49

> ="Tellure, post: 16528645, member: 434955"Tu come lo interpreti?


Vedi il mio post #4.

johngiovanni: 





> Can we agree that "macerino", however it is translated, is here a transitive verb and that its grammatical object is "l'ardente desiderio..."?


Definitely yes!


----------



## Lorena1970

johngiovanni said:


> Can we agree that "macerino", however it is translated, is here a transitive verb and that its grammatical object is "l'ardente desiderio..."?



Yes, literally.

The author's choice is just a poetical choice to say "*macerino dentro se stesse l'ardente desiderio*" which is the same as But it has  "_*si macerino nell'ardente desiderio*_".



> Non ho mai nominato né pensato a Tarantino.



Tarantino era una *mia lettura


*


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> Yes, literally.
> 
> The author's choice is just a poetical choice to say "*macerino dentro se stesse l'ardente desiderio*" which is the same as But it has  "_*si macerino nell'ardente desiderio*_".


Ecco, adesso capisco meglio la tua interpretazione. Non sono sicura al 100% che sia giusta, ma è una possibilità.

Edit: A volte, anche per pigrizia, sono troppo ermetica nei miei post. Cercherò di essere più chiara in futuro per evitare incomprensioni e inutili perdite di tempo.


----------



## Tellure

champagne3 said:


> Well, when I started the thread, I knew I would have to apologize: the "they" are the bourgeois men referred to in my account of the context.


Qualcosa sulla loro personalità aiuterebbe forse a dare un senso più preciso al particolare uso di "macerare" in questo contesto.


----------



## Lorena1970

dragonseven said:


> "Amo pensare che _l'ardente desiderio di godere fino all'esaurimento li _macer*i* con una accorata dolcezza _(?del)la_ carne viva, tepida, armoniosa."



In caso...

Però non condivido, mi spiace. Il soggetto è i borghesi, e _*sono loro stessi che macerano*_, ovvero *si macerano *dentro ll desiderio etc.etc. Non sono vittime passive dei sentimenti, ma sono soggetti attivi che volontariamente *cercano/anelano* nei loro pensieri, con dolcezza, il desiderio.


----------



## dragonseven

@Lorena1970 Sí, ovvio... Meglio è che ritorni quando avrò tempo di pensarci sopra per bene. Grazie! Ciao!


----------



## Tellure

dragonseven said:


> @Lorena1970 Sí, ovvio... Meglio è che ritorni quando avrò tempo di pensarci sopra per bene. Grazie! Ciao!


Ecco perché domandavo in merito al soggetto: essendo implicito, essendo la frase "di difficile lettura", siamo sicuri che stiamo parlando di due uomini borghesi? E, se sì, chi sono?
In ogni caso, l'autore fa un uso di "macerare" secondo me improprio.


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> siamo sicuri che stiamo parlando di due uomini borghesi? E, se sì, chi sono?
> _the writer is describing somewhat pedantic, aging men of the bourgeoisie. _
> In ogni caso, l'autore fa un uso di "macerare" secondo me improprio. _No è corretto _



Temo di avere io stessa interpretato male precedentemente, e il senso sia invece quello di *mortificare/lacerare/ reprimere* ovvero:

*Amo pensare che macerino con una accorata dolcezza l'ardente desiderio di godere fino all'esaurimento carne viva, tepida, armoniosa.*

_*Amo pensare che mortifichino/ lacerino con accorata dolcezza l'ardente desiderio di godere...*_....................................

_I love/like to think that - with *heartbroken / anguished /disappointed / sorrowful /desolate *tenderness -*  they pull down / tear apart *the ardent desire to enjoy, until exhaustion, live, lukewarm, harmonious flesh._

Forse ci siamo..?  Not sure the use of English verbs is appropriate, but it's just to let the OP understand what's the meaning, IMHO of course.


----------



## LookAtMe

Tellure said:


> Sinceramente, non capisco quale sia il soggetto di questa frase.  Ma forse ho solo bisogno di un altro caffè.


Tellure has a point here.
"Macerare" might be inappropriate, and to me the image it evokes isn't that pretty. 
Could the solution be to forget "macerare" altogether and find an English equivalent that simply carries the same spirit? I'd go for "soften and sweeten" suggested by johngiovanni, or something else along these lines.


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> Temo di avere io stessa interpretato male precedentemente, e il senso sia invece quello di *mortificare/lacerare/ reprimere* ovvero:
> 
> *Amo pensare che macerino con una accorata dolcezza l'ardente desiderio di godere fino all'esaurimento carne viva, tepida, armoniosa.*
> 
> _*Amo pensare che mortifichino/ lacerino con accorata dolcezza l'ardente desiderio di godere...*_....................................
> 
> _I love/like to think that - with soft / heartfelt tenderness -*  they pull down / tear apart *the ardent desire to enjoy, until exhaustion, live, lukewarm, harmonious flesh._
> 
> Forse ci siamo..?  Not sure the use of English verbs is appropriate, but it's just to let the OP understand what's the meaning, IMHO of course.



Non lo so, senza sapere nulla dei due personaggi, dell'autore, è difficile.

Come si fa poi ad avere piacere a pensare una cosa simile... 

_Pedantic _ed_ aging _a me non aiutano a capire che tipo di rapporto intercorra tra di loro, soprattutto dal punto di vista sessuale; un tipo di rapporto tale da giustificare il ricorso ad un termine come "macerare" in riferimento ai loro corpi voluttuosi. Forse "aging", al limite...


----------



## Lorena1970

_*Amo pensare che macerino con una accorata dolcezza l'ardente desiderio di godere fino all'esaurimento carne viva, tepida, armoniosa*_.

*Io amo pensare che *_(i signori borghesi che stanno invecchiando)_ _*mortifichino/ lacerino / macerino / dissimulino con sofferta / mesta / triste dolcezza l'ardente desiderio di godere fino all'esaurimento di un rapporto sessuale con un giovane *__(carne viva, tiepida e armoniosa mentre loro sono vecchi, grinzosi, freddini e poco vispi, data l'età)_

Si parla di omosessuali



> While he is poking fun at them, he is also sympathetic to them,



Pur deridendoli, esprime anche una certa compassione.

Spero di avervi aiutato.


----------



## LookAtMe

So the author is portraying a sex scene but uses the word "macerare" which is mostly confined to cooking, really. Well then, how about translating it into "sizzle"?
"I love to think that they would sizzle with a heartfelt sweetness the ardent desire to enjoy, until exhaustion...etc".
Does "sizzle" fit to native speakers' ears or sound utterly ridiculous and out of place?


----------



## Mary49

@LookAtMe    Mi risulta che "to sizzle" è intransitivo; inoltre non sarei del tutto sicura che l'autore sta descrivendo una scena di sesso, e il verbo "sfrigolare" per me è proprio fuori luogo. Magari i "native speakers" appoggeranno questo tuo suggerimento. Per la cronaca, l'autore è Filippo de Pisis e il libro è "La città dalle cento meraviglie".


----------



## LookAtMe

Mary49 said:


> @LookAtMe    Mi risulta che "to sizzle" è intransitivo; inoltre non sarei del tutto sicura che l'autore sta descrivendo una scena di sesso, e il verbo "sfrigolare" per me è proprio fuori luogo. Magari i "native speakers" appoggeranno questo tuo suggerimento. Per la cronaca, l'autore è Filippo de Pisis e il libro è "La città dalle cento meraviglie".


Mary49,
are you 100% sure "sizzle" is an intrasitive verb?:  
"She didn't just like sleeping with Brody. The sex was wild, passionate, all-consuming. When Brody kissed her, when he wrapped those big muscular arms around her, the ground beneath her feet fell away, her body sizzled like asphalt in a heat wave, and her heart soared higher than a fighter jet."
You may read this bit by Googling this link: Time Out & Body Check


----------



## johngiovanni

Yes, in your sentence, "sizzled" is definitely intransitive.  But I don't know what "sizzle" has to do with the verb "macerare".
According to Treccani, and simplifying: "Sottoporre una sostanza a processo di macerazione, tenendola a lungo in acqua o in altro liquido" or "Consumare riducendo a grande magrezza, logorare nel fisico e nello spirito" or "In usi fig., torturare, angustiare; soprattutto nel rifl."
An ardent desire cannot be sizzled, and if it could be, the result would not be "tepido/a".  If anything, it would be even hotter.


----------



## champagne3

Yes, it is de Pisis, but it is long before he is "out," and so I do not think sizzle is appropriate; any expression of desire is going to be extremely muted. There is no mistake in the OP. I originally suggested "stew" because it corresponds to the Trecanni, above. (Grazie, johngiovanni.) And one can in fact "literally" "marinate" "carne." In which macerare would be transitive. Part of what is really throwing me is the tepida. Viva and armoniosa are both "positive," so he is wishing them something well, yes? My sense, and I may be way off here, is that he (the speaker) is sincerely hoping that these men, who spend their days reading and writing in their "studi" for hours and dream of becoming "Irnerio" or ""Boccaccio" still harbor the desire to enjoy the pleasures of the flesh. Am I way off here? In which case the inflection of macerare might be to preserve, as marinating meat preserves it.

If it helps, the sentence immediately before the one quoted in the OP is "Ce ne sono dei curvi, in se raccolti, [sorry for the missing accent mark], con una espressione quasi serafica. Amo ecc. (See OP). Then "Ce ne sono dei cadenti e degli arzilli."
Thanks much for your patience and assistance.


----------



## johngiovanni

champagne3 said:


> Ce ne sono dei cadenti e degli arzilli.


Is it just me, but the two things seem to be opposed, but perhaps that's the point.  They may still harbour desires even though they are crumbling away.  Even "tepida" may be pleasant when "ardente" is no longer achievable (he said philosophically...).
Forse tiepido è meglio di freddo.


----------



## champagne3

Yes. Previously, he has described their lives as "modica e metodica," which is a backhanded compliment of sorts (in that neither of these are particularly ardente!). And in the paragraph following the crumbling etc. he says "li guardo si con tenerezza e si con tedio." He is in the situation of revisiting a town whose citizens often made fun of him, and so there is a kind of settling of scores in his description of these men, and yet he recognizes a bit of himself in them. He is a member of the bourgeoisie criticizing the very kind of men he might well become. (I think!)


----------



## LookAtMe

johngiovanni said:


> Yes, in your sentence, "sizzled" is definitely intransitive.  But I don't know what "sizzle" has to do with the verb "macerare".
> According to Treccani, and simplifying: "Sottoporre una sostanza a processo di macerazione, tenendola a lungo in acqua o in altro liquido" or "Consumare riducendo a grande magrezza, logorare nel fisico e nello spirito" or "In usi fig., torturare, angustiare; soprattutto nel rifl."
> An ardent desire cannot be sizzled, and if it could be, the result would not be "tepido/a".  If anything, it would be even hotter.


_ops
sorry
my mistake
gradually i somehow began to believe it's their bodies getting macerati (and that explains why sizzle would fit to me) and forgot that the subject of macerazione is their desire _


----------



## Lorena1970

Just to point out that *accorato *doesn't mean "heartfelt"..............................




LookAtMe said:


> So the author is portraying a sex scene



He is not portraying a sex scene, he is describing the feelings of some aging men that repress / hide their true desires. This is what I read in the sentence.


----------



## champagne3

Lorena, I am confused, because both of the dictionaries on this website say it does. accorato - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference
accorato - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference
And "sentimento intenso" is how you would render heartfelt in English.
I agree with you, however, about the men repressing their sensual/sexual desires.

Is the problem the lack of "dolore" in heartfelt? Something like heavy-hearted? (or any of your excellent suggestions, above?)Something to suggest regret for the as yet unfulfilled desires?


----------



## johngiovanni

Suggerisco "aching sweetness".


----------



## Lorena1970

champagne3 said:


> Lorena, I am confused... _I imagine, but WR dictionary in this case is wrong. The meaning of accorato implies no doubt a silent and intense desperation. The word expresses a pain that comes from heart, hence both honest and urgent, like something one cannot repress. Here some other tips. _
> Is the problem the lack of "dolore" in heartfelt? _*Yes!  *_






johngiovanni said:


> Suggerisco "aching sweetness".



I think you nailed it  (if it works with the whole sentence)


----------



## johngiovanni

The original sounds very poetic, and "macerare" is presenting difficulties.  I am trying to think laterally:

I love to think that, with aching tenderness, they might assuage their burning desire and enjoy, till life runs out/ to the very end, living, warm, agreeable flesh.

(Check out "assuage" and see what you think (lovely derivation, from _suavis_: assuage - definition of assuage in English | Oxford Dictionaries)).


----------



## champagne3

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Lorena1970

Amo pensare che macerino con una accorata dolcezza l'ardente desiderio di godere fino all'esaurimento carne viva, tepida, armoniosa.

@johngiovanni I have amen des your sentence not to correct it But to see if my variation works to your ears:

I love to think that, with aching tenderness, they might macerate their burning desire of enjoying till exhaustion, living,  warm agreeable flesh

If you see here, "to macerate" can be used in English as well and it has exactly the same flavor of Italian, in this sentence.


----------



## champagne3

My concern is that the liquid from the maceration would put out any burning fire! But Italian seems to tolerate mixed metaphors better than English, so maybe it will work.


----------



## Lorena1970

champagne3 said:


> My concern is that the liquid from the maceration would put out any burning fire!


 It's exactly what DP is aimed to say


----------

